# Guess his color!



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grey or few spot.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope, neither one!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Champagne.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Perlino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well he does not appear to have any pink skin, so not Perlino or Cremello.
Very light Palomino perhaps?


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

That was faster than I thought, most people never guess! He is a shade of champagne, so that's part of it. Not his most flattering shot but you can see his blaze and skin better here!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe a LIGHT light palomino?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Ivory Champagne?


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I know it as Gold Cream Champagne, but I'm pretty sure it's the same as Ivory Champagne. Here is a picture of him with my grey mare and paint mare. Hard to tell but he has gorgeous amber colored eyes. Depending on the lighting, he either looks white/grey to a very pale cream color. I noticed not many here are very familiar with champagnes so I thought I would share.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you! He's a tricky boy to take a decent picture of!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Nightside said:


> Thank you! He's a tricky boy to take a decent picture of!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, I know what you mean. My filly is like that. Also I know with her she's got so many different shades plus unusual zebra stripes on her barrel thar are really hard to get showing up in pictures lol


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

She sounds like a unique filly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Nightside said:


> She sounds like a unique filly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha she is. Last time I saw her she is growing a winter coat. Her body colour was a i don't even know how to explain, like brown but leaning more towards darkish/dunish i think. Half her face is almost completely white, and when I lifted her mane up I found this HUGE grey/white spot under it that was the same colour as her face. And on black legs she's got a lighter streak of hair on one lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

By the way she is grulla who's greying out


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Shame she is greying, I love a good grulla! I saw her pictures in another thread and she is stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

